# Recent Herping pics



## cheekabee (Jun 29, 2013)

Just a few of my recent herping pics from around vic that I haven't posten on APS, ps some might be from last year.

Snakes from around Melbourne 



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Little whip snake(Suta flagellum) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Small eyed snake(Cryptophis nigrescens) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern brown snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Frogs from around Melbourne 



Banjo frog(Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Striped marsh frog(Limnodynastes peronii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Common Froglet(Crinia signifera) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Some shots from central vic with Nick, matt and James just in one day 



Pink Tailed worm lizard(Aprasia parapulchella) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Dwyer's snake(Parasuta dwyeri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr







Dwyer's snake(Parasuta dwyeri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Plains froglet(Crinia parinsignifera) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bibrons toadlet(Pseudophryne bibroni) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bibrons toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern stone gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Boulenger's Skink (Morethia boulengeri) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## Demansiaphile (Jun 29, 2013)

Watch for out for shadows. Other than that. Great photos. Really improving with every set.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 29, 2013)

That common froglet looks strange... Great photos!


----------



## cheekabee (Jul 1, 2013)

cunnigham by Melbourne herping, on Flickr
here's a shot I got yesterday


----------

